# Evicted male!



## merlymoose (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a male and two females living together at the moment. The 'house' they have is big enough for all three, but I always see the male outside asleep curled up in a corner. I felt a bit sorry for him and put some soft bedding in the corner, only to find it had disappeared into the house overnight. Is this normal for the male to be booted out? :?


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm... I don't have any males, but one of my females sometimes sleeps with her friends or she sleeps on her own. But I'm not sure, might be different in your case!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I find its normal, females tend to be more territorial than males until they are ready to mate. He might be accepted into the house once the females are receptive to being mated, as long as there is no serious fighting I wouldnt worry about it, sometimes it takes them a while to sort out the hierarchy.


----------

